# Soft excessive poop



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

How can i feed my dog 1 cup per feeding, twice a day and clean up 4 cups of soft mushy stinky poop?
I have sent an email to Blue Buffalo questioning this. Anybody else have experience with this?

Before when i fed raw, she ate 2pounds a day and pooped three times a day small dry compact poop that disintegrated within 24 hrs.

Why can my dog eat dog food? at that some of the best food out? btw my bud in NY has a Schnauzer and is making the change back to kibble (orijen) and is having the same problems


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I think you have answer your own question..don't feed Blue Buffalo. :-\

There are tons of options. Search the forum for some of Rudy's YouTube videos. Very informative info!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D sorry I had to chuckle 

LID kibble (limited ingredients kibble) your little dog may have a reaction to some ingredients, LID limits this to some extent.


----------

